# bow tech guardian



## mocasonman36 (Dec 20, 2008)

im looking at a 2008 guardian whats your thoughts good bad ?


----------



## y2khog (Jun 4, 2008)

I love mine. I've heard it said it's one of Bowtechs "best ever" bows.


----------



## gpro (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree with "Mule Skinner". I own one and won't part with it. Great shooting bow. Heavier then most bows but very quite.


----------



## Scattergun2570 (Sep 17, 2009)

My favorite bow,quiet,shock free.accurate...never gonna sell mine.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Like many others it may very well be either the last bow you'll ever own or the one that will haunt you forever for letting it go.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I do not have the Gaurdian but the Iceman which also a center pivot (one cam) just amazing how dead in the hand it is at the shot.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

One of the best hunting bows ever made. 

Sent using Tapatalk for Android


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever sell mine either. If you think you want one, get one. You won't regret it.


----------



## Ob1.25 (Sep 5, 2010)

i have two of them, love em!! you don't see many for sale for a reason. i don't see a reason to buy another bow..


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Scattergun2570 said:


> My favorite bow,quiet,shock free.accurate...never gonna sell mine.


YEP what he said. Shoots great and is dead in the hand.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Mar 14, 2011)

Old thread, but I just found a Guardian on my local Craigslist and snatched it up. Excellent bow!


----------



## Billy09 (Jan 23, 2010)

same here i wouldnt sell mine either. might even buy another one for a backup


----------



## ToesUp (Aug 30, 2009)

2007 is better but they all rock


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

ToesUp said:


> 2007 is better but they all rock


What is the difference between a 2007 and 2008?


----------



## Billy09 (Jan 23, 2010)

07 silver cams..08 black cams


----------



## wt2146 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got mine a couple weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I had the pins set up from 20 to 50 yards in a half and hour. It is smooth, quiet, and has absolutely no hand shock. I'm thinking about selling my beloved Martin to get another one and set it up for target shooting.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i guess i just got a lemon..it doesnt point all thbat great and if you use a push pull bt style of shooting itll scatter arrows all over the target.but if you use a trigger or relax style to shhot then itll put em in the middle every time


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought one out of the AT Classifieds from Scotty last summer after missing out on a '08 Hoyt Katera XL. At the time I wasn't sure how I would like the Guardian as compared to the Katera. In all honesty, after shooting a Katera last month, I am so thankful that I missed out on the deal. Don't get me wrong, the Katera is an excellent bow, but the Guardian is quieter and has less hand shock. I absolutely love my Guardian and if this economy ever gets back to where it needs to be, I will be shopping for one as a back up bow.

Great bow!


----------



## gatorfan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an '07 and hopefully will never need to buy another bow.


----------



## bhamp17 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm selling one on here. 2008 for $500 but no one seems interested


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome bow. I won't ever part with mine.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

bhamp17 said:


> I'm selling one on here. 2008 for $500 but no one seems interested


Probably because most are going in the $375-$425 range in the classifeds.


----------



## cleve (Apr 11, 2010)

by far one of the most awesome bows bowtech ever made. dead in hand, quiet out of the box, fast, and a very smooth draw. only cons i can think of are its a tad heavy and it can be a pain to tune (more time sensitive)... 

the guardian is a down right awesome bow. very hard to beat as far as performance. very hard to find anyone with a bad statement about their bowtech guardian. most of the time its something like i wish i never sold it or hell no go find your own guardian.


----------

